# Some simple carp rigs



## mr.fish (Nov 1, 2007)

I promised some simple carp rig pics, and here they are.

Up until a week ago I was fishing a simple fish finder type rig, with a 12lb flouro leader, a small hook, with either maize, or sweet corn attached right to the hook. I have then since changed up my tackle, and bait, due to the upcoming colder months of fall ,and winter.

My hair rig consist of 30lb powerpro braid, along with a fish finder type slide weight, and swivel to stop line twist, and prevent the weight from sliding down to the hook. Hook size 8 or 6
A simple hair rig, with boilie. 






hair rig with a dissolvable pva bag





Close up of a hair rig with corn boilie. The boilie can also be swapped out with a few pieces of maize(field corn) also with the same affect.





hair rig, boilie, boilie stop, and baiting needle.





Some of the different flavored bought boilies





A bag of bird seed which is a mixture of peanuts, field corn, granular food, sunflower seeds, and other small mix seeds. The smaller bag is made up mostly of a simple rabbit food pellet mixture, and compressed field corn pellets.





Last and not least, my rod and reel. I use 2 okuma avenger baitfeeder reels spooled with 20lb powerpro. Attached are 2 7ft daiwa emblem medium action surf and jetty style poles.





The hair rig is only the start of it. There are many more styles of rigs and setups, but the hair rig seems to be the more simple one to figure out.


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2007)

Perfect! So I just need to figure out how to tie that thingy on the hook to attach the boilie.


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 1, 2007)

It would be impossible for me to explain it. They have plenty of illustraions on the web. Just google hair rigs.


----------

